# ACT - Gungahlin pond - 2nd June



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey All

Planning on hitting the pond after lunch, it's comp period so have to be in it to win it, and after all, if Allan can still catch Cod then I can too!

Aiming for the hotter part of the day and troll/cast along the creek bed for an hour, if that fails try trolling the shallows for redfin as backup for an hour.

Anyone/everyone is welcome to join me.

Ash


----------



## Jimmyak (Aug 14, 2006)

G'day Ash, Im pretty keen. Havnt been on the water in a while and its starting to get to me :? . Never been there before, so a good excuse to have a look at a new spot. Where do you launch from (is there a ramp etc.?).
Cheers.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey Jamie

Havent seen you for a little while.......check out this link,

http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=1000463

there is no boat ramp, but you can drive your car right up to the water line....I aim to be at the red pin mark at 1pm and fish for about 2 hours....

The lake is about 2-3 meters deep, and the creek bed, if you can find it :wink: is 4-5 meters deep. Dirty water but holds Yellow belly and Cod, but also redfin and carp. The southern end has a rock wall, good to troll and cast at.....asides from that there is not much structure.

Good to see you there if you can make it!

Ash


----------



## Jimmyak (Aug 14, 2006)

Yep, looks good. Should be a good day. Weather looks good to, we have a top of 13 on saturday for warm sunny Canberra :lol: . Think i will bring the thermals :wink: .


----------

